# 31Fqbhs - Getting Back In The Saddle



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Greetings,
Well, its been a long time since I've posted here. I have a 2007 31fqbhs I purchased brand new and had some good times in. Last Feb, I went through some personal challenges that left the camper low on the priority list, so it sat for the entire season. It was winterized at the end of the prior season. Last fall, I decided to place it on consignment lot where it has sat since then . Many people have walked through it, looked it over and several have attempted to buy it, but for some reason, the bank would never approve their loans. Fate, perhaps? I was recently remarried, and my new wife and step children have pestered me about getting the rig back on the road. I have to say I miss it dearly and have decided to do so. 
The "walk thrus" have broken the freezer lock latch (probably didn't know how to make it release), and the handle that raises the antenna. Besides these items, what should I do to give the rig a thorough check out to get her road ready again? Will there be an issue if the clack tank has dried out inside (i.e. no chemical maintained in it)? how do I check to ensure water lines aren't damaged. Thanks for any replies/solutions offered. I remember this site as being very friendly and very informative, and the updates look great!

Thanks again!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Check those tires. They may have rotted out in the sun. Check anc caulk the roof. Pressurize the water system and check for leaks, then sanitize it. check WH, Furnace and fridge vents for wasp nests or spider webs. Fix the broken things and then take it out for a weekend at a local place just like you did when it was new.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Check those tires. They may have rotted out in the sun. Check anc caulk the roof. Pressurize the water system and check for leaks, then sanitize it. check WH, Furnace and fridge vents for wasp nests or spider webs. Fix the broken things and then take it out for a weekend at a local place just like you did when it was new.


How do I know the tires have rotted. Is it obvious? Also how do you pressurize the water system to check for leaks?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

caseyclan said:


> Check those tires. They may have rotted out in the sun. Check anc caulk the roof. Pressurize the water system and check for leaks, then sanitize it. check WH, Furnace and fridge vents for wasp nests or spider webs. Fix the broken things and then take it out for a weekend at a local place just like you did when it was new.


How do I know the tires have rotted. Is it obvious? Also how do you pressurize the water system to check for leaks?
[/quote]
Check the DOT date and while you are down there look closely for signs of cracks in either the sidewall or tread area.

My suggestion for the water system would be to pressurize it with water. Fill the tank and turn on the pump. Run the pink antifreeze out of it and then close the valves and let it sit. Inspect everywhere for leaks with the faucets all closed and the pump on. If there is a leak, the pump will eventually cycle which will indicate the water is going somewhere.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Dot??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I meant date code (DOT code identifies the plant they were made at). There is a 4 digit date code on all tires. First 2 numbers are the week of production and the last 2 are the year. Replace any tires over 8 years old even if they look good.


----------

